# How to sign a word document



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Recently someone sent me a word document that they need me to sign digitally. So I right clicked on the signature line, selected>sign and inserted the image of my signature sitting on my computer. As I'm doing this for the first time I wanted to see how this will be received at the other end. So I first sent it to myself on a different computer. When I opened the file it just shows the signature line but not my signature that I inserted. Is this how it is supposed to be. Am I missing something here?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## daniels012 (Feb 13, 2007)

Can you scan a document?
If so, print your document, sign it, then scan the document and send it signed.

Michael


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

fazthegreat said:


> to sign digitally.


Not sure what version of MS-Word you are using. The help file for MS-Word 2003 has information on how to digitally sign a Word Document. Try searching MS-Word's Help for "Digital Signature".

You will need a digital certificate to digitally sign a file. Depending on the requirements of the person that sent you the file, you may need to get a certificate from a mutually trusted third party or you may be able to generate your own certificate.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael, I can scan the document but I think they need a signature just like Chuck mentioned.

Chuck I have search this before I posted it here. I used that information to sign the document.My problem is that once I sign it and check it on the computer I sign this on, i see the signature but not on any other computer. 

So when I return this to the sender, guess they will not be able to see this too. I don't want to use a third party, it's not that important that I spend money on this but word gives you an option that I can use third party service or create a signature on my computer. So I selected the second option.
I'm using MS word 2007


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I am not familiar with how digital signing works in Word 2007 but I did find an overview on YouTube:





Does the person that is requesting the digital signature want it to prove that you are really the person you say you are? If so, you may need to go with a paid third party service that confirms who you are and then issues a certificate that can be independently traced back to their confirmation of your identity.

FWiW, you can consider a self generated certificate to be like a blank ID card that comes with some wallets and you fill in yourself. A third party certificate is more like a state issued ID card or driver's license where you have to prove who you are before getting it.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

not really, I think all they want is a signature. But because they insterted the signature line using the built in feature I wanted to do it the proper way. I saw the tutorial, I think main purpose of the signature is that it assures that the content of the document has not been changed.


----------

